# 1 wired + 1 wireless connection issues



## Gobbas (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have been trying to get my computer working in a home network through a router with a wireless connection, while at the same time having internet provided through a wire.

The reason this is an issue is because the wired does not go through the router while the wireless of course does.

The issue I am having is that when both are connected my internet connection comes through the wireless and not the wired.

What I want is for the wireless to connect to the network while the wired connects to the internet.

I am using windows 8.1

Thank you,


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 23, 2014)

what make and model router are you using?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 23, 2014)

i THINK i might understand what you're trying to do

generally, a LAN that goes into a router that is connected to the internet will provide internet to all wired+wireless clients that connect to it (most people do it like this)

you want to have it so that if you're wireless, you cant access the internet? kind of like dd-wrt's option to block router admin logins over wireless? this would require such a feature on the router, or possibly windows to create a different network with different security settings on each wired & wireless network adapter


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2014)

use VLANs


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

What I want is for the wired to provide the internet connection (because it is faster at 1gbit/s) while the wireless gives me access to the home network. So far I have to disable the wireless to use the internet at the full speed and re-enable it when i want access to the network.

VLAN, how? what?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2014)

Well how fast is your internet? and why would you use wireless just for the home network? I doubt that you have 1Gbps INTERNET speeds. That is the LAN speed and NOT the WAN speed. is there a reason you HAVE   to keep them seperate? if it's a particular application that leads to complications. 

Are you using this for something like kali/backtrack or something like that? If so it's best to actually use a VM for that and have it ONLY use the WLAN or whatever.

And VLANs are virtual LANs....networks within your network. They are used to seperate groups of computers in your network from eachother...

like if you want the guests to have thier own network so they cant get into your network. Or in the business sense where they don't want the sales to access the R&D's systems.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2014)

i think he wants wifi for internet, wired for file transfer.

this seems weird to me, as i see no reason to do this.


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

My internet is 1 gbit/s.

And it is with my wired i want to access the internet and wireless for network.

Wired connection does not go in to the router, it uses a seperate plug in the wall and as such can not get to my network through it. That is why I want my wireless to access the network. But when I have both conections on at once, my computer wants to use the wifi and as such my speed drops by a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2014)

Gobbas said:


> My internet is 1 gbit/s.
> 
> And it is with my wired i want to access the internet and wireless for network.
> 
> Wired connection does not go in to the router, it uses a seperate plug in the wall and as such can not get to my network through it. That is why I want my wireless to access the network. But when I have both conections on at once, my computer wants to use the wifi and as such my speed drops by a lot.



basically, windows isnt designed for this. you can choose which network is to be used first, but traffic meant for the other network just wont work unless you can specify the IP address you need in the programs you're using.


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

I see, that is annoying, but I guess I just got to keep on switching between them then.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2014)

intranet- crossover cable and switch/hub


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2014)

The easiest way for the OP to do this is for them to use VMs. I recommend VMWare Workstation or Player for windows 7 and/or Client Hyper-V for Windows 8.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> The easiest way for the OP to do this is for them to use VMs. I recommend VMWare Workstation or Player for windows 7 and/or Client Hyper-V for Windows 8.



didnt think of that. this could be done, and one 'system' can be locked to each network. same as doing this with two physical machines.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's a link that will help the OP if they cant get VMWare configured right:
https://communities.vmware.com/thread/414125

Here's how to do it in Client Hyper-V and this is what I use with my Server 2012 (built into Windows 8)





You would uncheck the "let the management operating system use this adapter"


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 24, 2014)

is there a way to do this with different subnet masks or something ghetto like that?

also if you're wired... & it's the same network... dont you have access to the rest of the LAN? i'm not sure i understand why wireless even exists on this particular computer


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2014)

Gobbas said:


> My internet is 1 gbit/s.
> 
> And it is with my wired i want to access the internet and wireless for network.
> 
> Wired connection does not go in to the router, it uses a seperate plug in the wall and as such can not get to my network through it. That is why I want my wireless to access the network. But when I have both conections on at once, my computer wants to use the wifi and as such my speed drops by a lot.


So I still don.t understand. *You must have TWO different accounts* from the Internet provider? Is one yours (wireless) and maybe one is the apartments (wired)? Or is the wired yours and maybe the wireless is public or some one else's? *This sounds like there are two internet provider accounts.*


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 24, 2014)

never use wireless : its cracked in few seconds , AND IT DAMAGES BAWLS and brains


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> never use wireless : its cracked in few seconds , AND IT DAMAGES BAWLS and brains



FYI, i've done plenty of penetration testing and wifi network cracking in order to secure my own stuff. only WEP can be cracked fast. WPA/WPA2 can take weeks or months, and only on vulnerable routers a limited distance from them.

what you're saying is not factually correct, or even relevant to the topic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Manually set the IP for the wireless card and don't enter any DNS Server addresses.  Since that connection won't respond to DNS requests, Windows won't use it for internet traffic.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 24, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Manually set the IP for the wireless card and don't enter any DNS Server addresses.  Since that connection won't respond to DNS requests, Windows won't use it for internet traffic.



Just leave out the default gateway when you set the static IP. Even if DNS can't resolve an address, you're still technically on the internet if a gateway is configured.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Just leave out the default gateway when you set the static IP. Even if DNS can't resolve an address, you're still technically on the internet if a gateway is configured.


The problem with leaving off the default gateway is then the connection won't work some LAN traffic as well.  Yes, he will technically still be on the internet with the wireless connection, but without DNS servers, Windows won't use the connection for internet traffic.


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> So I still don.t understand. *You must have TWO different accounts* from the Internet provider? Is one yours (wireless) and maybe one is the apartments (wired)? Or is the wired yours and maybe the wireless is public or some one else's? *This sounds like there are two internet provider accounts.*



No it is one account, but we have 3 different wall sockets that use it. The router is in a location were wired to it is a no go, and if I make wired possible, the walls interfere with the wifi.


Thanks for all the help, I will try the VMware thing, sounds like that will be a decent solution for plex use.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 24, 2014)

what am i missing? if you want it to use wired for internet, set it to use wired first as mussels said. this means any time you open any program it will try to use the wired connection first. if it can't find what you are looking for there, it goes to the wireless. that's how i have managed multiple connections before. you do all this by changing the metric settings in the network configuration for each adapter. set wired to 1 and wireless to 99.


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

digibucc said:


> what am i missing? if you want it to use wired for internet, set it to use wired first as mussels said. this means any time you open any program it will try to use the wired connection first. if it can't find what you are looking for there, it goes to the wireless. that's how i have managed multiple connections before. you do all this by changing the metric settings in the network configuration for each adapter. set wired to 1 and wireless to 99.



How do I set this? I tried some setting in adaptes & bindings under network connections but that did not help


----------



## digibucc (Jan 24, 2014)

Is this what you edited? (right click adapter, go to ip v4 properties, click advanced button, uncheck automatic metric. change it on both, 1 on wired (internet) 999 on wireless (network). restart the computer? no difference?


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> FYI, i've done plenty of penetration testing and wifi network cracking in order to secure my own stuff. only WEP can be cracked fast. WPA/WPA2 can take weeks or months, and only on vulnerable routers a limited distance from them.
> 
> what you're saying is not factually correct, or even relevant to the topic.


get a look on this page : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-ionizing_radiation

MicrowavePCS phones, some mobile/cell phones, microwave ovens, cordless phones, millimeter waves, airport millimeter scanners, motion detectors, long-distance telecommunications, radar, Wi-Fi1 mm – 33 cm1–300 GHzHeating of body tissue and possible carcinogenic.

if you read the more detailed french version of same words

Micro-ondesTéléphones portables dans la gamme PCS, four à micro-ondes, téléphones sans-fil, détecteurs de mouvement, radar, Wi-Fi33 cm -1 mm1 GHz - 300 GHzChauffage des tissus du corps
Ondes radioTéléphones portables, télévision, émetteurs radio3 km -33 cm100 kHz - 1 GHzEchauffement du corps humain sur une épaisseur allant jusqu'à 1 cm

you can read that the heating of a cm zone : same volume as a ball ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Manually set the IP for the wireless card and don't enter any DNS Server addresses.  Since that connection won't respond to DNS requests, Windows won't use it for internet traffic.



Best answer in this thread.


----------



## Gobbas (Jan 24, 2014)

Spoiler






digibucc said:


> Is this what you edited? (right click adapter, go to ip v4 properties, click advanced button, uncheck automatic metric. change it on both, 1 on wired (internet) 999 on wireless (network). restart the computer? no difference?







Will try, shall I do it for tcp/ip 6 as well?

Edit: Did not work. with only 4, will try adding 6 as well.

Edit:2 with both 4 and 6 set as 1 for ethernet and as 999 for wireless it seems to be working just fine except for that it disconnects from the wifi on start-up. That is no big issue though.

Thanks a lot everyone for helping. I am truly inept when it comes to networks.


----------

